

Project X in real life: riot police called to Dutch hamlet - dirktheman
http://www.businessinsider.com/project-x-haren-creates-riots-in-holland-2012-9

======
dirktheman
Seriously, what is wrong with all these people? Apparently, thousands of
people showed up after an innocent girl posted on facebook that she would have
her birthday party. And lo and behold, just like the movie, thousands of
people showed up and began to riot. Why on earth does something simple like
this bring up the worst in peoples' minds?

We like to think that we live in a civilized country, that this kind of stuff
just doesn't happen here in The Netherlands. It saddens me, makes me ashamed
to be Dutch.

